# First day of agility - for both of us



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Yay! Wile E and I made it through our first agility class! 

He did great! This is going to be good for his for focus training with the other dogs in the room. 
He was great with all the equipment, a little nervous going through the shoot for the first time but did great after. 
Learning to work on the right side as well as the left is a little awkward - I think more for me than him. 

Anxious to watch him become more comfortable with everything and relax a little bit and have fun with it!! ?


----------



## MishkasMom (Aug 20, 2015)

Congrats to you and Wile E, maybe some videos are in order once he progresses


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Funny, 
I just said to a friend of mine I wish someone was with me that could have taken videos! 
I'll have to ask one of the other people in class next week!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Videos for next time! Crazy how fast they learn and progress.

Good luck and have fun!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cool!Glad you're having fun!Videos would be great!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So proud of Wile E and his second week of agility! 
I think I've found my new sport!!! 

Trying to figure out how to upload videos for everyone


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/282431605285661/videos/406253419570145/ 

There's one video... This was the end of class, she sent us one at a time. 

Trying to get the other videos on YouTube but it's giving me a hassle


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So we came upon our first obstacles today that threw Wile E off. 
The jump, and the teeter. 
The jump he is getting the hang of, he just needs to figure out not to step on it.

The teeter on the other hand is the harder one of the two, he went over it twice without issue. Third time he put on the breaks and wasn't having it. With tons and tons of encouragement he did it. 
I've made a make shift one in the back yard to practice on. 
Does anyone have any tips on this? 

I attached a picture of his focus on me this morning.. 
Still having a heck of a time uploading videos


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

There's a book I downloaded from Amazon by Ann Embry on making agility equipment out of mostly pvc pipe.
You guys looked great in your video!


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

Way to go Wile E! He looks so happy in that video.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Nice! I'm glad you've found a sport that's good fit for you and Wile E! He really looks like he's having a great time! I started a bit of agility with Nox this summer and he LOVES it, but I don't think it's something we can do as a main sport. Nox is a big boy - big boned, 26", 83 lbs at 16 months - and it would just be too hard on his joints to do this year round and in regular competition. But he has a great time and I love how it helps with focus and gives you a different angle of training.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

dogma13 said:


> There's a book I downloaded from Amazon by Ann Embry on making agility equipment out of mostly pvc pipe.
> You guys looked great in your video!



I'll have to check that out!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

McWeagle said:


> Nice! I'm glad you've found a sport that's good fit for you and Wile E! He really looks like he's having a great time! I started a bit of agility with Nox this summer and he LOVES it, but I don't think it's something we can do as a main sport. Nox is a big boy - big boned, 26", 83 lbs at 16 months - and it would just be too hard on his joints to do this year round and in regular competition. But he has a great time and I love how it helps with focus and gives you a different angle of training.



Omg the focus is my favourite!!! I'm a confirmation person myself and never saw my self enjoying agility, I guess it just takes the right dog. I'd love to get him to the point of competition!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

Week 5 , next week is our graduation! 
He did amazing today! No fear of the teeter, someone peed on the tire so he got a little off track, and after watching this I can see where I need to clean myself up on the weaves. 



https://www.facebook.com/282431605285661/videos/409384492590371/

https://www.facebook.com/282431605285661/videos/409384889256998/


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Glad you are both enjoying agility so much!Enjoying the videos,thanks for posting


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Hope you are able to keep going to classes!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Hope you are able to keep going to classes!



This was his last week of beginner. He graduated! Yay!! 
Now we wait until the next class starts, hopefully within the next couple weeks.


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

So this is happening! We love it this much!!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Cool!!


----------



## bob_barker (Dec 31, 2013)

https://www.facebook.com/candice.tinlin/videos/10156182116550357/

We've moved up to intermediate and now that he's getting the hang of it he's getting a little more animated about it! 
I just love his focus on me!


----------

